# Speeddrinking 'Sprinking': Maarten Smit vs. Mats Valk



## cubedude7 (May 25, 2010)

Who wants feetsolving?!?


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2010)

You guys suck hard.
1. slow
2. no beer

Kudos for the inspection though


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2010)

Get better lookaswallow


----------



## cubedude7 (May 25, 2010)

Erik said:


> You guys suck hard.
> 1. slow
> 2. no beer
> 
> Kudos for the inspection though


Well, maybe you can try the beer challenge at next competition we'll meet?


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Shack (May 25, 2010)

didnt I teach you anything at Benelux Mats? (besides 2-bar)


----------



## Neo63 (May 25, 2010)

Average of 12 next time?


----------



## Shack (May 25, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Average of 12 next time?



then it has to be beer


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > You guys suck hard.
> ...



That's a very very good idea


----------



## riffz (May 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


>



 Impressive.


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2010)

Needs more alcohol.


----------



## Zava (May 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


>



well, for me that doesn't seem like 6 beers, more like 6* 3,5-4 dl of beer.

btw "sprinking": my university is the best in the world in beer teamsolve:




10 in a row: 19.6  with 0,5 l beer each

also we have the world record in 100 in a row: 359 seconds (rules: 0,5 l beer each person, you can warm it up and stir out the CO2) and the guiness world record also: ~430 seconds (rules: 0,4 l, no warming up and no stirring)


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 26, 2010)

alright, now time for a Malt Liquor...


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2010)

This guy should go to WC11


----------

